# Flat irons: CHI vs Sedu



## hissycat (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm looking for the HG flat iron. Has anyone tried either CHI or Sedu or--even better--both? I'd love to hear what you think. Both have gotten excellent reviews on this site and on others, so I'm indecisive about which is best. I've only ever used a cheapie Conair iron, which is a complete waste, but when my hair guy straightens my hair... oh it's lovely. (I know I should have asked him for recommendations but I didn't think to.)

Also, what kind of heat protectant (if any) do you use before you straighten? Thanks!


----------



## sassy mamma (Jan 5, 2006)

I would suggest that you get the Sedu. I bought it and I will never go to another flat iron!! It turns my hair from really wavy and frizzy to sleek and smooth. Plus, I hear that Chi flat irons break easily; my roommate went through 2 of them because they kept on breaking.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's good stuff!! :clap (The Matrix Iron Protectant)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> --- Beyond the Zone makes a copy of it they sell at Sally's... :icon_cool


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 5, 2006)

No, sorry I haven't. I have the Isinis one I got from Canada. Since I have not used CHI, I can't compare. I am right now using Aveda Brilliant for heat protection. Oh, I also for some reason had to buy a chepie Conair one and it totally fried my hair. But I'm no hair expert.


----------



## hissycat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Miffy (Jan 6, 2006)

I just recently got the Sedu, so i'm still trying to find out how to get the best results. I used it on my friend who has really thick but healthy hair and wow! It came out real nice and she wants one for herself now. I have normal hair but I use it anyway to save time when i'm styling in the morning before school. The reason I got this instead of the Chi was because the majority of Chi users claimed that their iron was breaking down after some months. Right now I like using a leave-in conditioner while my hair's damp and then Matrix Sleek.look Iron Smoother spray. No frizzies for me =] (Oh and it does make my hair shine too) If you can, try testing it out first.


----------



## Nadiaxo (Jan 8, 2006)

I use the chi 2 inch iron. I absolutely love it! :icon_love My hair is really long and thick. Before with GHD iron it took me atleast an hour to straighten, but with chi its only 15 - 20 minutes. I say CHi Iron. I have not used the other. I bought it because many people raved about. Its expernsive though.


----------



## redroses (Jan 10, 2006)

*Actually, the "FHI" flat iron blows both the 'CHI' and 'Sedu' out of the water.*

*If you want the best, this is it :clap *


----------



## Rida Ali (Aug 17, 2010)

*chi is excellent you just have to be a bit more careful with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## karv07 (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it works amazingly, it has tourmaline ceramic plates which don't damage the hair like the other flat irons, plus it leaves my hair so soft, shiny and very straight. 

I love it !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maryask (Sep 2, 2011)

I would suggest a better flat iron I bought at safrons, it's the  Karmin G3 Salon Pro with ceramic tourmaline plates to avoid damages, it heats up really quick and it works very good because it only takes me a very short amount of time to get my hair completely straight. Plus I have no problems with frizz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poisonplum (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, a few months ago I was in dire need of a need of a new flat iron, I used the baby phat brand straightner, CHI and corioliss as a younger teen. I am now 19 and the brand I use now is GHD, I spent a good 200 dollars at Sephora here but it was a good investment. I have thick, medium hair that gets a little frizzy but is already pretty straight and impossible to curl unless done with a flat iron, CHI's flat iron curls never stuck for me or others, GHD worked wonders for me.


----------



## sexxiedanyal (Sep 3, 2011)

I've used Chi in the past and they work fine. I use Sedu now and i would never go back to Chi, I love my iron!


----------



## WaiGee (Sep 11, 2011)

I haven't tried a Chi but for the past year I've owned the Sedu 1" and I love it. Folica was having a private sale and they bundled the Sedu with the 0.5" shortie, a heat pouch and a tension/straightening comb. It might be one of the best hair-related purchases I've made to date.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Sep 12, 2011)

Sedu is reliable, I'm on my second one because I gave my aunt my first one.  She uses it everyday and it still works even after the years I used it.  I use Chi Silk Infusion, and sometimes Sally's polishing serum heat protectant.


----------

